# Debería  / debiese  / debiera



## Lavernock

Hace muchos años que estoy en España y presto  mucha atencíón a las formas de hablar. Cuando empecé a estudiar el Castellano me parece recordar que en una oración cómo "deberias dejar de fumar"  "deberías" podía sustituirse por "debieras o debieses" indistintamente. He notado que  el uso de "debería" parece más común que las otras formas. Sin embargo, en una de mis clases los alumnos de segundo de Bachillerato me aseguraron que sólo es aceptable la forma" debería. ¿Tienen razón o la tengo yo?


----------



## irene.acler

En mi humilde opinión la opción correcta en este caso es "deberías dejar de fumar".
"Debieras/debieses dejar de fumar" no me parece correcto.
Se trata de dos tiempos verbales distintos: deberías es condicional, debieras/debieses es imperfecto de subjuntivo, que se usa generalmente en frases subordinadas, no?

Si me equivoco, que los hispanohablantes me corrijan.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

De acuerdo con Irene.


----------



## jester.

Yo también estoy de acuerdo. Pero me gustaría añadir que a veces en el castellano coloquial de España se usa la forma del imperativo del subjuntivo terminando en -ra para sustituir el condicional. En algunas ocasiones - especialmente en periódicos - se utiliza también para reemplazar el pretérito indefinido, aunque, como ya se ha dicho, esto no es un uso correcto.
Además no creo que se haga esto con la forma del imperativo del subjuntivo terminando en -se.


----------



## irene.acler

Jester, puedes poner un ejemplo con respecto a lo que acabas de explicar? Gracias!


----------



## jester.

Sí, aquí tienes la explicación: clic. En ese hilo se habla del uso del imperativo del subjuntivo en el lenguaje periodístico. Te recomiendo especialmente los mensajes #3, #4 y #5.

En cuanto al sustituir el condicional, el primer mensaje de este hilo debería darte una idea.


----------



## Lavernock

Hola Tono e Irene

Estoy de acuerdo que se oye más "debería" en este tipo de oración y es la forma que empleo yo al hablar, pero aquí en España se oye las otras  dos formas con cierta frecuencia, incluso entre gente con cierta cultura. Mis alumnos no están de acuerdo conmigo, pero conozco muy  bien su trabajo y debo decir que el conocimiento que muestran  de su propia lengua no me deslumbra.


----------



## Lavernock

Gracias Jester por tu repuesta. 

Pero lo que envias sólo tiene indicaciones generales sobre el uso del subjuntivo que todos conocemos. 

La sustitución del condicional por subjuntivo sólo occurre en el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo : el habría/hubiese/hubiera venido si lo hubiéramos venido, y  debería/debiese/debiera  

Un saludo


----------



## Lavernock

Naturalmente quise  "si lo hubiéramos *invitado *"


----------



## la italianilla

¡Hola chicos!
Pequeño off topic: yo también tengo una duda sobre este tema...pero sólo sobre hubiera/ese. ¿Es verdad que el subjuntivo imperfecto más utilizado (o por lo menos es lo que a mí me parece más común) es lo que termina por –iera, pero los dos hubiera-hubiese son intercambiabiles?
Gracias de antemano...
En este topic, puedo decir que una vez licinio (si no me acuerdo mal....) me dijo que:



> De hecho, el condicional simple se puede alternar con el imperfecto de subjuntivo en -ra con los verbos poder, deber, saber, querer (Ej: Quisiera saber si hay un bus para... = Querría). El condicional compuesto se puede alternar con el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo para expresar probabilidad o posibilidad



Quizá pueda servir....
EDIT:éste era el hilo ...mira la parte final... 
hasta luego


----------



## Rayines

Lavernock said:


> Hola Tono e Irene
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo que se oye más "debería" en este tipo de oración y es la forma que empleo yo al hablar, pero aquí en España se oye las otras dos formas con cierta frecuencia, incluso entre gente con cierta cultura. Mis alumnos no están de acuerdo conmigo, pero conozco muy bien su trabajo y debo decir que el conocimiento que muestran de su propia lengua no me deslumbra.


Hola Lavernock: Hay verbos como "deber", "poder", "querer", y -sobre todo el auxiliar "haber" en los tiempos compuestos- que aceptan el uso del pretérito del subjuntivo en lugar del potencial.
Lo vemos muy frecuentemente con "querer" : "¡Cómo quisiera hacer un viaje!" (por "querría"), o con el condicional compuesto: "Si hubiera visto ese vestido azul, me lo hubiera (por "habría") comprado".
Con el verbo "deber" es menos frecuente, pero se utiliza de esa misma manera.
No así con la forma terminada en "ese".
*Aquí* encuentran las fuentes .


----------



## irene.acler

Ah, bien, gracias Jester y Rayines por la explicación.


----------



## Lavernock

Rayines Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. 

Lo que envias coincide exactemente con lo estudié hace ya tiempo. El ejemplo tuyo es:"Deberías hablar con ella = debieras hablar con ella" y por supuesto "debieras"  puede sustituirse siempre  por "debieses".

Lo imprimiré para mis alumnos aprendan lo que deberían/debieran o debiesen haber sabido.

Un saludo


----------



## Rayines

Lavernock said:


> Rayines Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
> 
> Lo que envias coincide exactemente con lo estudié hace ya tiempo. El ejemplo tuyo es:"Deberías hablar con ella = debieras hablar con ella" y por supuesto "debieras" puede sustituirse siempre por "debieses".
> 
> Lo imprimiré para mis alumnos aprendan lo que deberían/debieran o debiesen haber sabido.
> 
> Un saludo


No, mira, cuando "debieran" reemplaza a "deberían" no se puede usar "debiesen". Sí en los casos comunes de subjuntivo 
¿Entiendes?


----------



## Lavernock

¡Hola Italanilla!

Lo que sospechas es correcto. Primero,  aquí en España se usa más la forma -iera para el imperfecto de subjuntivo,  pero siempre puede sustituirse por la terminación -iese. El condicional compuesto: es decir  "Habría terminado " puede sustituirse por el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, o sea , "hubiera/hubiese terminado", pero no al revés, lo último no puede sustituirse por lo primero. Existe también un subjuntivo futuro: hubiere, tuviere, comiere. Pero ya no se usa, y sólo se encuentra hoy en documentos oficiales.

Un saludo


----------



## Lavernock

Rayines, no estoy de acuerdo. Aquí en España dónde se puede usar la terminación -iera, tambien se puede  -iese, incluso con el verbo deber.

No tengas tanta prisa por tachar

Un saludo


----------



## Rayines

Lavernock said:


> Rayines, no estoy de acuerdo. Aquí en España dónde se puede usar la terminación -iera, tambien se puede -iese, incluso con el verbo deber.
> 
> No tengas tanta prisa por tachar
> 
> Un saludo


No Lavernock, no puedes decir: "Debieses hablar con ella". Por lo menos las gramáticas aceptan la forma "era/s/n".


----------



## irene.acler

Rayines said:


> No, mira, cuando "debieran" reemplaza a "deberían" no se puede usar "debiesen". Sí en los casos comunes de subjuntivo
> ¿Entiendes?


 
Ahora no entiendo yo
Estás diciendo que aunque generalmente "debieran" y "debiesen" son intercambiables, cuando "debieran" sustituye a "deberían", solo se admite "debieran" y no "debiesen"?


----------



## Rayines

irene.acler said:


> Ahora no entiendo yo
> Estás diciendo que aunque generalmente "debieran" y "debiesen" son intercambiables, cuando "debieran" sustituye a "deberían", solo se admite "debieran" y no "debiesen"?


Exacto, Irene .


----------



## jester.

Rayines tiene toda la razón y la explicación está en el hilo cuyo enlace os he dado en uno de mis mensajes anteriores.



> Rayines, no estoy de acuerdo. Aquí en España dónde se puede usar la terminación -iera, tambien se puede -iese, incluso con el verbo deber.
> 
> No tengas tanta prisa por tachar
> 
> Un saludo



Lavernock, si pides la ayuda de los hablantes nativos, deberías aceptar sus opiniones. Especialmente cuando tú no tienes razón...


----------



## Lavernock

Jester,

Yo no sé como se habla el Castellano en Argentina, pero sí lo sé como se habla en España. Yo te aseguro que todo verbo conjugado en el imperfecto de subjuntivo que recibe la terminacíon -iera puede recibir la terminación -iese  SIN  excepción. Pretender que ciertos verbos  no la reciben  es absurdo.

Yo doy clases a gente de tu edad aquí en España. Son naturalmente  españoles nativos y  te aseguro que su Castellano dista mucho de ser perfecto.  

Insisto si se puede decir debiera, como el concede, se puede decir debiese. Si tu estudias español seriamente, tambien debieses saberlo.

Un saludo


----------



## falbala84

Por esta zona no se intercambia tan alegremente el "debería" por el "debiese", a mí me rechina mucho la oración "Si tú estudias español, también debieras/debieses saberlo". Lo natural es "deberías", otra cosa suena mal. No sé si será porque es mi entorno o porque al sur no cometemos esos errores —errores que, al final (cómo no, Madrid manda), terminan por ser aceptados...


----------



## Lavernock

Irene

No le hagas caso. Todos los verbos que pueden recibir -iera tambien puede recibir -iese.  Es verdad que -iera  es más frecuente pero -iese siempre es correcto


----------



## Lavernock

Falbala.

Yo nunca he dicho que "debiese" suene bien. De hecho siempre uso "debería", pero  digo y mantengo que no es incorrecto. Menos común,  vale, peor sonante, de acuerdo, pero no incorrecto.


----------



## falbala84

Lavernock, yo no he dicho que sea incorrecto, si la RAE lo reconoce, no es incorrecto, pero que viene de un error, viene, igual que el leísmo para el masculino singular: era un error, pero finalmente han optado por aceptarlo porque no se usaba correctamente por el centro de España. Sólo espero que nunca acepten el laísmo..


----------



## Lavernock

Falaba84

No sugiero ni por un momento que habláis mal en el sur, ni recomiendo que adoptéis  "debiese", que tampoco lo uso, prefiero  "debería",  pero hay un señor que dice tener el Castellano como lengua materna en este foro que dice tajantement que la forma "debiese"  del verbo deber no existe. Esto me parece surreal.

El Castellano es un Idioma mundial y solo hay que consultar una lista de verbos para comprobar que, por mucho este señor no quiera,  el verbo "deber" en Castellano en el imperfecto de subujntivo tiene dos formas que son "debiera y "debiese". Pido a cualquiera que lea esto que busquen el verbo "deber" en su lista de verbos para salir de dudas. 

un saludo


----------



## Rayines

Lástima que al no hablar una misma lengua, algunas ideas se pueden malentender. ¿Quién afirmó en este hilo que _la forma "debiese" del verbo deber no existe_? No lo encuentro por ningún lado.


----------



## Lavernock

Rayines 

Díselo por a Irene, que la vas a volver loca.

Un saludo


----------



## Lavernock

Rayines

Quise decir a Irene.


----------



## Rayines

Lavernock said:


> Rayines
> 
> Díselo por a Irene, que la vas a volver loca.
> 
> Un saludo


A ver si podemos explicarnos para no volvernos locos.
A mi entender, lo que Irene interpretó bien es que en el uso normal del subjuntivo, "debiera" y "debiese" (pongo estos verbos como ejemplo) son intercambiables ("Le pagaría inmediatamente si le debiera/se dinero"). Pero cuando el subjuntivo reemplaza al condicional, sólo se usa la terminación "era". Esto, además de figurar en el link que mencioné, y en la referencia del hilo anterior que hace jester, bueno, también lo sé por experiencia propia. En un español más o menos promedio, no recuerdo haber escuchado: "¿Debiese ir a visitarlo?". Lo correcto es "¿Debería ir a visitarlo?", pudiendo este "debería" ser reemplazado por "¿Debiera....?", por las razones antes dadas.
La Argentina tiene, como todas las regiones, usos locales. Creo que no es el caso de éste.
Y aquí paro mi intervención .


----------



## irene.acler

No, un momento...Yo nunca he puesto en tela de juicio el hecho de que la forma "debiese" no existe. Existe, y ya lo sabemos todos.
Mi duda, que Rayines ya ha aclarado, era si se puede usar "debiese" en lugar de "debiera" cuando nos referimos a la forma "debería". Y la respuesta es NO!
Hemos armado un lío para nada!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lavernock said:


> Jester,
> 
> Yo no sé cómo se habla el castellano (en español no se usan las mayúsculas para los nombres de los idiomas) en Argentina, pero sí lo sé cómo se habla en España. Yo (en español es común obviar los pronombres) te aseguro que todo verbo conjugado en el imperfecto del subjuntivo que recibe la terminacíon -iera puede recibir la terminación -iese SIN excepción. Pretender que ciertos verbos no la reciben es absurdo.
> 
> Yo doy clases a gente de tu edad aquí en España. Son naturalmente españoles nativos y te aseguro que su castellano dista mucho de ser perfecto. (Y estarás de acuerdo, Laver, que lo mismo sucede en muchísimos lugares, por no decir que en todos lados).
> 
> Insisto, sí se puede decir debiera, como él concede (no estoy seguro si dices que el "debiera" se usa como el "concede", o si alguien concede; supongo lo último), se puede decir debiese. Si tú (aunque también lo podrías obviar) estudias español seriamente, también debieses (yo usaría "deberías") saberlo.
> 
> Un saludo


 
Espero que no te moleste, pero te hice unas correcciones.

Saludos.


----------



## totor

Disculpen mi intervención en este hilo tan erudito, pero vine especialmente a leerlo por un problemita que se me suscitó en una traducción.

Y me animo a plantearlo aquí porque no tiene sentido abrir otro hilo, dado que (si no me equivoco), se trata de la misma cuestión, que aunque ya fue lo bastante aclarada por todos ustedes, la cabeza se me llenó de pluscuamperfectos, imperfectos y subjuntivos, y ya no entiendo más nada  . (Por desgracia [o no], mis conocimientos gramaticales son meramente intuitivos.)

Ésta es la frase:

*En todo caso, parecería que el privilegio de la ausencia de control no puede convenir sino en el ámbito exclusivo de la pura calificación del profesor como especialista.*

Cuando decidí leer este hilo (que había visto hoy al pasar), fue porque me pareció que quedaría mejor *pareciera*.

¿Qué opinan ustedes?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Ésta es la frase:
> 
> *En todo caso, parecería que el privilegio de la ausencia de control no puede convenir sino en el ámbito exclusivo de la pura calificación del profesor como especialista.*
> 
> Cuando decidí leer este hilo (que había visto hoy al pasar), fue porque me pareció que quedaría mejor *pareciera*.
> 
> ¿Qué opinan ustedes?



Yo creo, *Totor*, que dependerá del contexto general y, más particularmente, del que precede a la frase.

El uso de *parecería *está justificado si, anteriormente, alguien da suficientes pistas como para hacer creer que lo que sigue al verbo *parecer *se va a verificar. 

Por lo contrario, el empleo de *pareciera *indicaría que es una deducción personal del locutor.


----------



## totor

Si te entiendo bien entonces, Víctor, lo que tú quieres decir es que la diferencia radica en el grado de *factibilidad* de lo que ocurra.

¿*Parecería* es más posible que *pareciera*? ¿Es así?

En ese caso, sería la misma diferencia que hay entre *yo lo hubiera hecho* y *yo lo habría hecho*.

En el segundo caso, no cabe la menor duda de que lo habría hecho, en el primero sí.


----------



## falbala84

ToñoTorreón said:


> Jester,
> 
> Yo no sé c ómo se habla el castellano en Argentina, pero sí sé cómo se habla en España. te aseguro que todo verbo conjugado en el imperfecto del
> 
> Yo doy clases a gente de tu edad aquí en España. Son naturalmente españoles nativos y te aseguro que su  subjuntivo que recibe la terminacíon -iera puede recibir la terminación -iese SIN excepción. Pretender que ciertos verbos no la reciben es absurdo.  castellano dista mucho de ser perfecto.
> 
> Insisto, *si* (es el condicional: si se puede decir debiera, se puede decir debiese", por lo que no lleva tilde) se puede decir debiera, como él concede, se puede decir debiese. Si tú estudias español seriamente, también debieses saberlo.
> 
> Un saludo
> 
> 
> 
> Espero que no te moleste, pero te hice unas correcciones.
> 
> Saludos.
Click to expand...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

totor said:


> Si te entiendo bien entonces, Víctor, lo que tú quieres decir es que la diferencia radica en el grado de *factibilidad* de lo que ocurra.
> 
> ¿*Parecería* es más posible que *pareciera*? ¿Es así?



No en mi opinión. 
No creo que debamos especular. Solo debemos atenernos al contexto de la frase (sobre todo al inmediatamente anterior). Solo si existen suficientes indicios para hacer creer que lo que sigue se va a verificar emplearíamos *parecería*. Si no existen, significa que es el locutor quién se convence de que lo anunciado se va a verificar y, por lo tanto, dirá *pareciera*.



> En ese caso, sería la misma diferencia que hay entre *yo lo hubiera hecho* y *yo lo habría hecho*.
> En el segundo caso, no cabe la menor duda de que lo habría hecho, en el primero sí.


Las probabilidades de que un hecho se verifique o no, no solo tienen que ver con el tiempo verbal sino, sobre todo, con el verbo. El verbo *parecer *se presta mucho más a este ejercicio que el verbo *hacer*. No creo, por lo tanto, que podamos comparar ambas situaciones.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Ya hemos discutido en este foro, en ocasiones agriamente, la sustitución del condicional por el subjuntivo. Yo sólo extraje dos conclusiones de eso: La primera es que en España la "norma" dice que debiera usarse el condicional -como dicen los estudiantes de Lavernock-. Es lo único aceptable, aunque la gente, especialmente en las provincias, utiliza las dos formas del pretérito imperfecto del subjuntivo, con mayor acento en una u otra de las formas según la región o el registro del hablante. La segunda es que, siendo en América la situación marcadamente diferente, la solución de compromiso esbozada en el DPD no satisface a nadie, especialmente a algunos demiurgos españoles que han sabido participar por aquí. Esta solución de compromiso es que corresponde el condicional y es aceptable el uso del pretérito del subjuntivo derivado del pluscuamperfecto latín, o sea, la forma terminada en -ra, y que debe tratar de evitarse la forma terminada en -se (no dice que esté mal, sino la forma menos valorada). Este uso del pluscuamperfecto es la regla general en una cantidad de países de América que suman seguramente los dos tercios de la población hispanohablante. Aquí muchos siquiera entienden el condicional como un modo, y se usa ampliamente el "debiera".

Eso quizá motive la pregunta de nuestro amigo Totor, porque el problema de su frase es el significado y no las alternativas de uso del "condicional". Como bien dice Víctor, si sólo hay indicios, hay un estado de duda, o el autor saca una conclusión que reconoce como sólo propia, entonces corresponde el subjuntivo pareciera o pareciese (yo diría pareciera en el caso de la conclusión personal). Por otra parte, si hay una cadena lógica de argumentos y pruebas y esta frase corresponde a una conclusión a "medio cocer" que tiene un respaldo más general, corresponde "parecería". Depende entonces del contexto.


----------



## totor

¡Qué tal, Alec, tanto tiempo!

Como yo he dicho en este mismo hilo, mis conocimientos gramaticales son sólo intuitivos, y sólo desde ese punto de vista creí que lo más acertado era *pareciera*, y no *parecería*. Y también sentí que era lo correcto.

Y al parecer, lo que vos decís entra dentro de esos parámetros.

Un abrazo para todos.


----------



## Rayines

A todos: Especialmente a Lavernock, porque inicié este hilo contradiciendo enfáticamente lo que el afirmaba.
Con la pregunta de totor llegué a la siguiente conclusión: Con "parecer", que posiblemente entra dentro de la categoría de los verbos que antes mencionamos (deber, poder, querer), no me sonaba tan extraño el uso de la terminación "ese". Además, por el comentario de Alec, no es imposible decir "pareciese", aunque las preferencias se inclinan por "pareciera".
Entonces, como la respuesta a la pregunta de totor ya fue dada, y con excelentes interpretaciones, tanto de él mismo como de Víctor y de Alec (¡qué otra cosa se podía esperar de ellos!), me quedó buscar en el Corpus de Datos de la RAE. Las estadísticas muestran lo siguiente:

Parec*ería* que: 204 casos
Parec*iera* que: 389 casos (hay que descontar algunos que son propiamente del uso de subjuntivo)
Parec*iese* que: 18 casos (idem anterior)

Conclusión: A totor la estadística lo apoya totalmente con el uso de "pareciera".
Lavernock: Por un lado, entiendo tu énfasis en decir que siempre que se acepte la terminación iera tiene que poder usarse la terminación ese. Es decir que mis afirmaciones no parecían correctas. Sin embargo, también las estadísticas me confirman que es mucho menor la presencia de iese.
Y así como no me parecía tan raro su uso con "pareciese", podría asegurarte que nunca lo oí -excepto tal vez en un Cervantes, u otro español antiguo- "debieses", "pudieses" o "quisieses" por "deberías", "pudieras" o "quisieras", de ahí mi afirmación tan extrema. Pero creo que en ese punto también sirve el "oído" de un llamado nativo.

Como mis amigos argentinos y españoles me han abandonado en este intento , dejo aquí mi opinión. Me gustaría saber si entiendes mi manera de plantearlo .


----------



## totor

Gracias Inesita por tus estadísticas aclaraciones  .

En suma, mi intuición no estaba tan descaminada.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Insisto, *si* (es el condicional: si se puede decir debiera, se puede decir debiese", por lo que no lleva tilde) se puede decir debiera, como él concede, se puede decir debiese. Si tú estudias español seriamente, también debieses saberlo.


Yo lo interpreté de manera diferente, Falbala: Sí se puede decir X. Volviendo a leer, me doy cuenta que ambas son posibles.


----------



## la italianilla

Lavernock said:


> ¡Hola Italanilla!
> 
> Lo que sospechas es correcto. Primero,  aquí en España se usa más la forma -iera para el imperfecto de subjuntivo,  pero siempre puede sustituirse por la terminación -iese. El condicional compuesto: es decir  "Habría terminado " puede sustituirse por el pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo, o sea , "hubiera/hubiese terminado", pero no al revés, lo último no puede sustituirse por lo primero. Existe también un subjuntivo futuro: hubiere, tuviere, comiere. Pero ya no se usa, y sólo se encuentra hoy en documentos oficiales.
> 
> Un saludo



todo claro  muchas graciassss!


----------



## falbala84

aleCcowaN said:


> Ya hemos discutido en este foro, en ocasiones agriamente, la sustitución del condicional por el subjuntivo. Yo sólo extraje dos conclusiones de eso: La primera es que en España la "norma" dice que debiera usarse el condicional -como dicen los estudiantes de Lavernock-. Es lo único aceptable, aunque la gente, especialmente en las provincias, utiliza las dos formas del pretérito imperfecto del subjuntivo, con mayor acento en una u otra de las formas según la región o el registro del hablante. La segunda es que, siendo en América la situación marcadamente diferente, la solución de compromiso esbozada en el DPD no satisface a nadie, especialmente a algunos demiurgos españoles que han sabido participar por aquí. Esta solución de compromiso es que corresponde el condicional y es aceptable el uso del pretérito del subjuntivo derivado del pluscuamperfecto latín, o sea, la forma terminada en -ra, y que debe tratar de evitarse la forma terminada en -se (no dice que esté mal, sino la forma menos valorada). Este uso del pluscuamperfecto es la regla general en una cantidad de países de América que suman seguramente los dos tercios de la población hispanohablante. Aquí muchos siquiera entienden el condicional como un modo, y se usa ampliamente el "debiera".



Aquí ese "debiera" no se usa nunca, siempre sería "debería"



ToñoTorreón said:


> Insisto, *si* (es el condicional: si se puede decir debiera, se puede decir debiese", por lo que no lleva tilde) se puede decir debiera, como él concede, se puede decir debiese. Si tú estudias español seriamente, también debieses saberlo.
> 
> 
> Yo lo interpreté de manera diferente, Falbala: Sí se puede decir X. Volviendo a leer, me doy cuenta que ambas son posibles.



Discúlpame, pero no entiendo lo que has querido decir aquí


----------



## leftaro

Hola saludos desde Chile:
Entretenida la discusión, pero para nada concluyente, me di el tiempo de leer cada reseña y aún no me queda claro si se puede reemplazar "debería" por "debiese". Busqué en mis libros alguna norma al respecto y sólo puedo aportar lo siguiente.

Definición Nº1

Modo indicativo: enuncia el hecho de manera real y objetiva. "Leftaro escribe en este foro".

Modo subjuntivo: indica un hecho como subordinado a otro, que exprese deseo, temor, voluntad, *suposición,* etc. "Quiero que _vengas_"; "temo que _llueva_".

Modo potencial: presenta un hecho _*no como real, sino como posible,*_ casi siempre dependiente de una condición. Los gramáticos consideran actualmente el potencial como un tiempo más del indicativo, llamado condicional. "Si trabajaras más, _ganarías_ más dinero".

Definición Nº2.

Condicional: es un tiempo relativo que expresa una acción futura en relación con el pasado. El término de la acción queda totalmente indeterminado ya que, si se considera desde el momento presente, dicha acción ha podido *completarse en el pasado, puede estar realizándose en el presente o tener lugar en el futuro*.
   Dado el caracter futuro de este tiempo, la acción expresada es siempre *eventual o hipotética*.
   El condicional sirve además para expresar la probabilidad en el pasado y en el futuro. Este tiempo se usa asimismo para *emitir ruegos y hacer peticiones de cortesía* por ser menos severo que el pretérito imperfecto.

Pretérito imperfecto (Modo Subjuntivo): es un *tiempo relativo* e imperfectivo para *referirse a una acción pasada, presente o futura*.

Una vez entendida estas deficiones, nos podemos dar cuenta que tanto el modo potencial o tiempo condicional y el pretérito imperfecto modo subjuntivo, comparten un carácter relativo, puesto que la acción puede ser referida en cualquier etapa temporal. Luego por transitividad las formas terminadas en "-ese", cumplirían las definicones antes expuestas. Esto es posible por definición, y no como la aceptación de un error.
   Por último, el objetivo principal del lenguaje es comunicar, y este propósito está por encima de cualquier norma, cabe mencionar que el castellano, a diferencia del latín, es una lengua viva, y por consiguiente sujeta a evolución.
   En conclusión, es correcto reemplazar "debería" por debiese", pero queda a criterio de cada hispano parlante utilizar la norma o no.


----------



## Rayines

¡Qué interesante!, agrego aquí unas fundamentaciones que no había encontrado antes.
Una, es una respuesta de la RAE a una consulta, hecha *aquí*.
Otra, en el acceso a *este hilo* que allí se menciona.
Gracias a los amigos que dieron esas respuestas .


----------



## Cam367

Hola, me gustaría rizar el rizo en esta discusión:
Llego a la conclusión, por le que he leído, que en la siguiente frase, el uso de debería y debiera/debiese es indistinto:
"El castellano no debería perderse"
"El castellano no debiera perderse"
"El castellano no debiese perderse" (aunque ésta no la utilizaría porque su terminación suena igual que en la siguiente palabra: "perderse", es decir, redundancia en el sonido, no recuerdo ahora cuál es su nombre técnico).

Sin embargo un amigo me dice que ninguna de las tres frases anteriores es correcta, sino que la correcta es:
"El castellano no debe perderse".

Yo le digo que no lleva razón él, porque lo que quiero expresar es un deseo, y el presente de indicativo no expresa deseo.

¿quién lleva razón, mi amigo o yo?
¿o por el contrario están bien dichas las cuatro frases?
Saludos


----------



## ramariel

> Lavernock, si pides la ayuda de los hablantes nativos, deberías aceptar sus opiniones. Especialmente cuando tú no tienes razón...



Ser un hablante nativo quiere decir a priori que tenga razón, sólo que su conocimiento del idioma es natural e instinctivo. Siendo una parlante nativa, creo que Lavernock tiene razón y lo que pasa es que el sufijo iese está en camino en convertirse en obsoleto. Cuando hay dos posibilidades iguales e intecambiables, los idiomas generalmente eligen una de ellas o crean una diferenciación entre las dos, sea de acepción o de registro.


----------



## Rodal

Lavernock said:


> Irene
> 
> No le hagas caso. Todos los verbos que pueden recibir -iera tambien puede recibir -iese.  Es verdad que -iera  es más frecuente pero -iese siempre es correcto



Estoy de acuerdo con Lavernock. En Chile la terminación iere/iese del imperfecto subjuntivo se usan de manera intercambiable y no está pasado de moda.


----------



## Rodal

irene.acler said:


> En mi humilde opinión la opción correcta en este caso es "deberías dejar de fumar".
> "Debieras/debieses dejar de fumar" no me parece correcto.
> Se trata de dos tiempos verbales distintos: deberías es condicional, debieras/debieses es imperfecto de subjuntivo, que se usa generalmente en frases subordinadas, no?
> 
> Si me equivoco, que los hispanohablantes me corrijan.



No estoy de acuerdo. Debieras/debieses dejar de fumar se oye bien y se pueden usar intercambiablemente. Ahora también se puede decir el condicional en lugar de imperfecto subjuntivo "deberías" dejar de fumar pero depende mucho del contexto. Yo prefiero usar el imperfecto subjuntivo en el caso de preguntar "debieras/debieses dejar de fumar" en un comentario casual, sin mayor autoridad en la material; mas sin embargo en el mismo caso un doctor diría "deberías" dejar de fumar para evitar el cáncer a los pulmones. Ahora si digieras deberías en el primer caso, estaría bien también aunque suena más autoritario que debieras/debieses.


----------

